# UK-M to sell these Wacky Vests!



## Russs (Nov 14, 2011)

I think UK-M should definately start making and selling these vests that Diggy's been making for peoples AVI's!

Good publicity for the site, and definately will turn some heads!

Maybe even a fashion craze! :lol:

Input anyone?

P.S: Can't remember who said it, but i thought i'd make the suggestion for the thread itself.


----------



## Smitch (Dec 29, 2008)

I'll stick to my Gasp gear thanks


----------



## LunaticSamurai (May 19, 2009)

Erm. :no:


----------



## Ginger Ben (Oct 5, 2010)

LunaticSamurai said:


> Erm. :no:


Lol yours in real life!! Oh hang on, mine....!!!


----------



## Breda (May 2, 2011)

No! We are not all poofs only Flinty who has the only original vest


----------



## Russs (Nov 14, 2011)

^^

! :surrender:


----------



## gymfit (Oct 12, 2008)

Well I'd buy one for sure :thumb:


----------



## Al n (Mar 31, 2011)

Hell yeah! I train in pink hot pants so I don't think the vest would draw too many stares!


----------



## Russs (Nov 14, 2011)

Al n said:


> Hell yeah! I train in pink hot pants so I don't think the vest would draw too many stares!


OMG, I THOUGHT I WAS THE ONLY ONE!

:lol:


----------



## H10dst (Apr 18, 2010)

Think I will pass!!! interested in some standard uk muscle clothing though.


----------



## Russs (Nov 14, 2011)

H10dst said:


> Think I will pass!!! interested in some standard uk muscle clothing though.


What happened to them by the way?

Thought Katy was doing something about it?


----------



## H10dst (Apr 18, 2010)

Think it's happening in the new year?


----------



## Readyandwaiting (Mar 20, 2011)

Breda said:


> No! We are not all poofs only Flinty who has the only original vest


yea that guy's a fruity mutherfcker


----------



## Glassback (Jun 18, 2010)

They're proper gay, I'll have two!


----------

